# Nissan Controls Mexico



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I just returned from a fun filled week in the sun down in Baja and noticed that both Nissan and Volkswagon have a complete stranglehold on the car market down there. In fact, the most common car I saw was Sentras and Tsurus (I wish I had space in my luggage or I would of imported some parts and made some $$). I just wanted to share the info. but I was also wanting to know the specs on the Tsuru, is it the same as the Sentra?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

From Nissan Mexico 

GA16DNE 
Desplazamiento (l) 1.6 
Número y disposición de cilindros 4L 
Pistón, diámetro y carrera (mm) 76X88 
Número de válvulas 16(DOHC) 
Potencia neta ([email protected]) [email protected],000 
Torque neto ([email protected]) [email protected],000 
Capacidad del sistema de enfriamiento 4.5 
Relación de comprensión 9.5:1


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Tsuru GS2 probably uses the same motor as the Sentra, it has a 1.6L DOHC unit. This is a car that's been around a long time, it's popular for taxis. 
I suspect the Platina is replacing the Tsuru. When I was at a Nissan dealers last week I noticed the new Platina was the same price as a new Tsuru.
Actually I think the Japanese have a good sense of humour. If you reverse the name 'Tsuru' you will find out what happens to them in a coastal region . . .

- Clive
author of 'Appointment in Samara'


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

ROFL


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LOL, u rusT.

We definately need that on a Canadian model. Think it's bad in areas with a little salt in the air? Try driving where they purposely put a layer of salt on the roads.


Plantina:









Wouldn't be too bad if they could un-fugly the C pillar area.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *
> Plantina:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks smaller than a B13. Maybe that's something that should be imported to the US market to compete in the compact market now that the B15 is near the mid-size class. It is a bit quirky in design but at least it's not as bad as an Echo.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

This is so true. Volkswagons for north america are actually built and manufactured in Acapulco Mexico. Alot of people drive the Tsurus that look like our B13s. The last time i went to Tijuana, i seen a B14 mexican sentra with SE-L tails and crystal clear headlights and tails. It was pretty tight. I think im gonna go to a nissan dealer in Tijuana and buy some parts for us american owners.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Look at the Almera. Holy crap.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, that's nice. I want one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

the x-trail has a 180hp 2.5L I-4 that should have been in the Almera


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

??? Is this based on the B13 platform too?










Mad B13 Super touring Wagon yo!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Its looks like it and thay have the older pick ups in production with the 134hp 2.4l I wisk I knew spanish.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *??? Is this based on the B13 platform too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more like either a P13 or N13.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Here in Monterrey prices for Sentras at any rate are competitive with the US. The SE-R is in stock at the dealers. I notice that you can specify the shade of window you want, there's a range of about 5 shades. 
What's curious is this:
Vans depreciate very fast in the US while they keep a high value here. Cars are generally competitive. 
97 low mileage Sentra GST with air con and alloys is about $6500 equivalent in USD. By low mileage I mean around 50K or less.
The VWs are a little more expensive in general.
Hondas are plentiful here, too. 
It's often possible to pick up lightly-damaged cars at deep discounts.


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey I just got back from Mexico too- La Penita  I was very surprised to see that Nissan owned that market....i saw less then 20 hondas the whole 3 weeks i was down there. That would never ever happen anywhere around here!! Lots of old datsuns too, which was nice to see.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

I had a service done last week and they decided to change both the rear brake cylinders without asking first.
As if that wasn't enough they gave me the vehicle back without bothering to bleed the brakes.
Going down the hill I was unable to stop at the red light and nearly had a serious accident.
Bloody wonderful.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Wow, fictioneer, that is harsh. How old is the car and were the cylinders even worn out? My car is 8 years old, been through east coast winters where they use lots of salt on the road and it was only last spring that my cylinder(s) needed to be replaced although I could have gotten away with doing one. Was it the dealership you brought the car to or a local garage? In either case I'd file a complaint and look for some type of compensation for one, possible unnecessary repairs with out your consent, knowledge or inspection; two, faulty repair work done by more than likely uncertified mechanics; three, emotional distress, aggravation for having to bleed the brake lines yourself or returning to the dealer/garage plus taking time out of your day.
If it was Nissan that fixed the car I'd definitely talk to the manager looking for reimbursement and write an email/letter to Nissan's Head Office about the situation.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

fictioneer said:


> *I had a service done last week and they decided to change both the rear brake cylinders without asking first.
> As if that wasn't enough they gave me the vehicle back without bothering to bleed the brakes.
> Going down the hill I was unable to stop at the red light and nearly had a serious accident.
> Bloody wonderful. *


 E-Brake should save you in case of hydraulic failure.


----------

